# Found this today!



## micbev

Thought it was cool. From the 70's I think.


----------



## HARRY304E

micbev said:


> Thought it was cool. From the 70's I think.
> View attachment 26300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26301


Cool stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## PortlandElectrician

Nice find!


----------



## sarness

I have a frequency generator that looks almost exactly like that.


----------



## Shockdoc

Whats it do?


----------



## gnuuser

Shockdoc said:


> Whats it do?


bench-top digital multi meter 
i used to have one until my idiot boss smoked it 
early models did not have overload protection.
i also used to have a simpson analog meter from the military
very accurate but if the scale was set too low you would peg the needle and it would need to be re calibrated (that is if it didn't make smoke)


----------



## dowmace

It's on the wrong shelf thats not a 5/8 bolt.


----------



## cuba_pete

micbev said:


> Thought it was cool. From the 70's I think.
> View attachment 26300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26301


Wow...we still use these at work (military). Ours are still in cal and look a sight better!


----------



## LARMGUY

I've got a box of those in storage. Out of all of them, one worked.
Wanna talk old?



This is the one with pull out modules that do different functions.


----------



## adamc

How about this ?

I guess I can't post pics... sorry


I'll post some pics when my thread count goes up


----------



## Big John

LARMGUY said:


> I've got a box of those in storage. Out of all of them, one worked.
> Wanna talk old?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one with pull out modules that do different functions.


 I think I owned one of those years ago, or at least it was made by the same company. When it finally died, I pulled the CRT out, and it was literally as long as that case.

My first scope was one of these Radiation Kings:


----------



## 360max

the creator must of thought. "the hell with it, put the knobs here , here, here, here, here, here, here, here ,here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, and here."


----------



## adamc

how about a 1899 resistance bridge ?


----------



## Bidder

how many of these still work..


----------



## LARMGUY

360max said:


> the creator must of thought. "the hell with it, put the knobs here , here, here, here, here, here, here, here ,here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, and here."


You got me to laugh out loud on that one!


----------



## GoldStarElectrical

Definitely looks 70s. Cool find!


----------



## fdew

GoldStarElectrical said:


> Definitely looks 70s. Cool find!


Those were old and not the first choice when I was in the navy in 1966

Frank


----------



## GrampaDave

A Fluke 8000A, an 8600A, and a Tektronix 545 oscilloscope (older than the one pictured) are daily runners here. Contact me via PM if you want coaching in getting them sorted out.

Dave Wise


----------



## iamthor2

you want knobs



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

We still have some analog clamp meters at work where you have to change the display to change ranges. There are several modules that you just interchange.


----------



## Pharon

I keep this on my desk. It doesn't work very well.


----------



## Podagrower

Did anybody try the phone number yet? It says call collect...


----------



## fdew




----------



## FF301

That narrows it down !!!


----------



## Sparkchaser1

The tech school I attended had a slug of them........back in the olden days when we could smoke in the classroom.


----------



## billn

I have several Tek scopes and a bunch of spare plug-ins. As far as I recall, everything works. Most of the plug-ins are hybrid tube/transistor - although a few are tube only. These days, the scopes are only rarely used. I still find occasional use for my WW II tube tester.


----------



## OSSElectric

iamthor2 said:


> you want knobs
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing looks like a freaking enigma machine!


----------



## Jableman

Big John said:


> I think I owned one of those years ago, or at least it was made by the same company. When it finally died, I pulled the CRT out, and it was literally as long as that case.
> 
> My first scope was one of these Radiation Kings:


That thing looks crazy...Like something ghostbusters used !


----------

